# I need a tiller handle Grip



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

http://www.boats.net/parts/search/BRP/EVINRUDE/1979/25904R/EXHAUST%20HOUSING%20-%2025/parts.html

Part # 97. Around $20.00 + shipping.. Cheapest I have found for you when cross referencing the part # on other sites..


----------



## FlaRobb (Nov 30, 2010)

Thanks After Hours 2, I may have found one already, but I need to remember Boats.net. They seem about the best for I've seen.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

No worries.. They make it hard to find the part needed sometimes. Who would have thought to look in the exhaust section for a tiller handle? :-?


----------

